# What to feed mice on?



## deano1099 (Jun 28, 2007)

Hi there, i have just started to breed some mice, and the numbers are vastly growing now, i keep having to go to the shop to buy just like normal hamster food in small bags, however i have heard that you can feed mice dry dog food biscuits that you can buy in bulk bags, i just wondered what the name of the food brand is and price and can it be purchased from the likes of pets at home, any advice on types of food would be greatly appreciated.

Cheers.

Deano.


----------



## essexchondro (Apr 9, 2007)

Just go to your nearest supermarket and buy their own brand dry dog biscuits...or if you have a farm shop near you that sells pig feed that it pretty good as well. I use "Marriages" Sow Rolls, costs about £7 for a 20KG sack.


----------



## deano1099 (Jun 28, 2007)

Would any of these be suitable please:

Pedigree Adult Complete Dog Food with Chicken & Rice 3kg & 15kg-Adult-Pets at Home: Buy Pet Supplies from our Online UK Pet Shop

Bakers Adult Complete Dog Food with Chicken & Vegetables 3kg & 15kg-Adult-Pets at Home: Buy Pet Supplies from our Online UK Pet Shop

Wainwright's Adult Complete Dog Food with Duck &#38 Rice 2kg & 15kg-Adult-Pets at Home: Buy Pet Supplies from our Online UK Pet Shop

Pedigree Mixer Dog Food 3.5kg & 9kg-Mixers-Pets at Home: Buy Pet Supplies from our Online UK Pet Shop

Thank you for your reply essexchondro.


----------



## essexchondro (Apr 9, 2007)

The mice would eat all of those but I think some of those are "wet" foods, aren't they? It would be much easier for you when it comes to cleaning out if you use a "dry" biscuit food. But like I said, I'd recommend using the supermarkets own brand dog biscuits as they'd be a fair bit cheaper than the likes of Pedigree and Bakers (but still not as cheap as pig feed!).

Welcome to Marriages - Millers of quality feeds since 1824


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

essexchondro said:


> Just go to your nearest supermarket and buy their own brand dry dog biscuits...or if you have a farm shop near you that sells pig feed that it pretty good as well. I use "Marriages" Sow Rolls, costs about £7 for a 20KG sack.


Please make sure that if you do use totally dog food it is good quality!!

Bakers and pedigree is not a good food, full of fillers, colours and preservatives.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

ours have cat dog biscuits, cerals, bird seed, mouse food, all mixed up together.


----------



## stainthedane (Sep 15, 2008)

I feed mine Martin's Hamster/Gerbil Pellets.
Pelleted diets are much better than seed... seed is fatty. The nutrients are condensed in pelleted food so it's healthier for them :2thumb:.
I prefer to feed them Rodent food because it's usually sold in a bag that will last you an appropriate time. A bag of dog food will last you a long time, but might easily become stale. 
Kinda depends on how many critters you're feeding. 
And by the time you find a holistic dog food you're probably already exceeding the price of rodent pellets. 
You'll have to compare prices.: victory:


----------



## grannykins (Oct 9, 2006)

I use a rabbit food base, and add wild bird seed, a few cat biscuits, oats and some sugar and salt free cereal. The problem with using just dog/cat food is that the protein levels are usually well over 20%, and ideally, for mice, the protein should be 16-18%. I did use layers pellets as well, but the mice arent very keen on them.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

So, lets look at the typical "recommend" analysis for mouse food: Protein 16%, Oils and Fats 4.5%, Fibre 3.5%, Ash 4-10%

Now adult dog foods:
Gusto: Protein 21.0%, Oil 8.0%, Fibre 3.0%, Ash 9.0%
Vitalin: Protein 18%, Oil 3.2%, Ash 8.5%, Fibre 2.8%, Moisture 12%,
[email protected]:Moisture 8%, Protein 28.5%, Oils and Fats 17.5%, Fibre 3%, Ash 6%
Eukanuba: Moisture 8%, Protein 23%, Oils and Fats 13%, Fibre 3%, Ash 7%
Iams(tupid): Moisture 8%, Protein 23%, Oils and Fats 13%, Fibre 3%, Ash 6%
Pedigree: Protein 23%, Oils and Fats 13%, Fibre 3%, Ash 8%
Wain/w: Moisture 8%, Protein 23%, Oils and Fats 10%, Fibre 4.5%, Ash 6.5%

Gusto or vitalin is a good food but it should be put into a mix. 
Try a home made mix as it tends to be cheaper.


----------



## essexchondro (Apr 9, 2007)

> So, lets look at the typical "recommend" analysis for mouse food: Protein 16%, Oils and Fats 4.5%, Fibre 3.5%, Ash 4-10%
> 
> Now adult dog foods:
> Gusto: Protein 21.0%, Oil 8.0%, Fibre 3.0%, Ash 9.0%
> ...


Here's the analysis for Marriages Sow Rolls (pig feed) that I use;









*Typical Analysis Oil 4.0% Protein 16.0% Fibre 5.5% Ash 5.9%*

Pretty much spot on, and for £7.00 for 20KG's of the stuff you can't really argue.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

essexchondro said:


> Here's the analysis for Marriages Sow Rolls (pig feed) that I use;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice find :no1:
Any idea where to get them in the west midlands? :whistling2:


----------



## essexchondro (Apr 9, 2007)

Have a look on their website, they have a directory so you can locate your nearest stockist;

Welcome to Marriages - Millers of quality feeds since 1824


----------



## grannykins (Oct 9, 2006)

essexchondro said:


> Have a look on their website, they have a directory so you can locate your nearest stockist;
> 
> Welcome to Marriages - Millers of quality feeds since 1824


Just tried that and it just said 'BLANK'. I presume there isnt one near me then. Thats a poo as I would've like to have tried them.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

essexchondro said:


> Have a look on their website, they have a directory so you can locate your nearest stockist;
> 
> Welcome to Marriages - Millers of quality feeds since 1824


Thank you!! : victory:



grannykins said:


> Just tried that and it just said 'BLANK'. I presume there isnt one near me then. Thats a poo as I would've like to have tried them.


Click next until one pops up.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

I found a stockist, they are 40 minutes away though - time to talk to the local feed stores me thinks!


----------



## essexchondro (Apr 9, 2007)

> I found a stockist, they are 40 minutes away though - time to talk to the local feed stores me thinks!


It could be worth the trip if you can stock up on it each visit. The only thing to bear in mind is that they do have a "best before" date on each bag so the nutritional content of the food does deteriorate over time, so you couldn't stock up too far in advance of actually needing to use it...

I get through about 20-30KG of the stuff each week so I don't have to worry about that! :lol2:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

essexchondro said:


> It could be worth the trip if you can stock up on it each visit. The only thing to bear in mind is that they do have a "best before" date on each bag so the nutritional content of the food does deteriorate over time, so you couldn't stock up too far in advance of actually needing to use it...
> 
> I get through about 20-30KG of the stuff each week so I don't have to worry about that! :lol2:


Thats true, though I could put it into a sealable bag and freeze it for a month or two.


----------



## grannykins (Oct 9, 2006)

LoveForLizards said:


> Thank you!! : victory:
> 
> 
> 
> Click next until one pops up.


Did this and got 3 blanks. I'm in Telford - where in West Mids did you find one?


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

grannykins said:


> Did this and got 3 blanks. I'm in Telford - where in West Mids did you find one?


Coventry. 

Cornerways Farm
Washbrook Lane
Allesley
Coventry
Warwickshire
CV5 9DL

Tel : 02476 402 900

I think your further away from it then I am :lol2:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Here's what I use:

Mix 1:
*3 parts* Tesco Value Dog Mixer (the cheaper the better - I want a HIGH grain content parts feed with lower protein) - 3 4Kg bags
*2 parts* Tesco Guinea Pig and Rabbit mix - 4 2Kg bags
*1 part* Tesco Swiss-Style Value Muesli - 4 1Kg bags
*1 part* Tesco Fusilli Pasta - 2 2Kg bags

We also supplement with fresh fruit and vegetables - particularly Kale which they love.

We'll be experimenting with a mix of crushed oats, flaked corn, pig pellets and layer's pellets once we've got the mix done up - I've used mixes like this in the past very successfully.


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

i use sow pellets from my local farm shop 7.18p a 20kg bag i mix it with wagg worker 9.99 a 15kg but i use wagg worker for my dogs as well. I am on 5 gen of mice solely on this mix find it best stuff. Cheap easy to feed as its just pellets they love it but always eat the dog food bits first lol


----------



## grannykins (Oct 9, 2006)

LoveForLizards said:


> Coventry.
> 
> Cornerways Farm
> Washbrook Lane
> ...


Yes, you're right- too far for me. Are pig pellets anything like layers pellets, as mine will only eat them if there is nothing else?


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

grannykins said:


> Yes, you're right- too far for me. Are pig pellets anything like layers pellets, as mine will only eat them if there is nothing else?


Pig pellets analysis: *Typical Analysis Oil 4.0% Protein 16.0% Fibre 5.5% Ash 5.9%*
Layer pellets analysis: *Oil 3.5% Protein 17% Fibre 6.4% Ash 11.4%

*So as part of a varied diet (as with the pig pellets) that would be fine, it would be ok as the base of a diet anyways.*


ETA. Take a look at pony mixes aswell, they are good and cheap for the base of a mix. : victory:
*


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Ssthisto said:


> Here's what I use:
> 
> Mix 1:
> *3 parts* Tesco Value Dog Mixer (the cheaper the better - I want a HIGH grain content parts feed with lower protein) - 3 4Kg bags
> ...


bascially what i use, but i have a few more cerals and some bird seed too
also i didnt know they could have pasta.. raw? or?


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Yup, raw pasta. It gives them something to chew on and wear their teeth down. However, you DO have to make sure they have plenty of water if you're giving pasta.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Ssthisto said:


> Yup, raw pasta. It gives them something to chew on and wear their teeth down. However, you DO have to make sure they have plenty of water if you're giving pasta.


thats fine they always have water 
ill have to give them some then, i have lots!! a huge bag!


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

When you first give rodents pasta you get the "Ten thousand typewriters" sound effect, too


----------



## grannykins (Oct 9, 2006)

Never thought about pasta -have to add some to my mix!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Ssthisto said:


> When you first give rodents pasta you get the "Ten thousand typewriters" sound effect, too


hehe 
ill give it ago tonight 
only problem is they are in my bedroom!


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

The spinach flavoured pasta is the best, and they are so funny with pasta shells - they try to pick them up and they turn up and stick on the end of their noses :lol2:


----------

